# Greetings



## glynod (Oct 17, 2008)

Hello,

My name is Glyn O'Donoghue and I work in product development and marketing at AC in the UK. I like to monitor several forums to offer support when appropriate and to keep my ear out for possible future product ideas or improvements.

I have been in the industry for 20ish years and been involved in rigging and lighting. I have been lucky enough to work with some great products and whilst at AC (almost 17 years) I have been the Product Manager for Flying Pigs, Cast Lighting, Chroma-Q and Jands.

That's all from me...

Glyn


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 17, 2008)

Welcome, Glyn. dvsDave and I will look for you at LDI'08. Booth 2010, isn't it?


----------



## Kelite (Oct 17, 2008)

Great to have you aboard, Glyn. Hope to say hello while visiting the desert palms next week! Have a safe trip-


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 17, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth Glyn! We love having people who work for manufacturers stop in and keep an eye on the discussion, correct us when we get off topic, and also share thoughts on the latest and greatest things coming soon. Don't be shy, jump in and be part of the community. I'll look for you at LDI as well.


----------

